# [KDE 3.2] impressions par un fluxboxien

## rk187

Salut

J'ai lancé hier soir la compil de KDE 3.2 je me reveil ce matin aucun soucis c'est compilé sans problèmes.

Je vais donc pouvoir tester ce fameux KDE (je précise que je suis un fluxboxien depuis mes débuts). Alors premiere chose c'est super beau et tres rapide, apres 1h de config en tout genre c'est encore plus beau et a peut pres ergonomique. Mais voila KDE c'est aussi un paquet d'applications autant inutile les une que les autres et etant fervant suporter du "je part de rien et j'ajoute ce que j'ai besoin au fur et à mesure" et bien cela ne me convient pas trop mais bon passons, ensuite on a cette fameuse impression de "Humain -> KDE -> PC" je veux dire par là que l'on sent trop KDE entre nous et la machine, bon la c'est un peux particulier mais certain me comprendrons.

Conclusion: KDE est tres beau, tres tunable mais bon je vais retourner sur mon fluxbox certe moins beau mais tellement fonctionnel   :Wink: 

[EDIT] changé "pas tres beau" par "certe moins beau" qui exprime mieux mon avis   :Cool: Last edited by rk187 on Wed Feb 18, 2004 3:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 3.1415

je coinche : fluxbox est magnifique une fois bien configure !!!

mais je suis d'accord avec toi, j'aime bien savoir tout ce qui se passe sur ma machine et ajouter seulement ce dont g besoin qd j'en ai besoin

cela dit cela n'enleve rien au fait que KDE est qd meme vachement bien foutu niveau design !

----------

## nuts

pour kde, il n est pas obligatoire d installer toute la suite.

dans les abse en revanche il est vrai qu on le manger, le xterm et les outil de configuration

----------

## Bastux

 *nuts wrote:*   

> pour kde, il n est pas obligatoire d installer toute la suite.

 

Comment tu fais?

----------

## scout

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> Comment tu fais?

 

au lieu de faire emerge kde tu fais emerge kdebase, e t'as juste koqueror plus quelques qutres trucs:kate, ... y'a pas les jeux educatifs, kmail+knode, bref y'a le minimum

[EDIT] Mais ouais, fluxbox y'a que ca de vrai !   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## rk187

Une des nouveautés assez étonante est l'effet de vrai transparence ainsi que la bordure ombrée. Les developpeurs ont du trouver des astuces car je crois que xfree ne le permet pas normalement. je parle de vrai transparence car c'est bien l'élément en dessous que l'on voit et non le fond d'ecran comme dans fluxbox.

Mais d'ici 1 à 2 ans la combinaison freedesktop + fluxbox2 fera baver tout le monde !!! (j'anticipe là   :Wink:  )

----------

## zdra

t'anticipe pas, je bave déjà devant les screenshots de la CVS  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TGL

 *scout wrote:*   

> [EDIT] Mais ouais, fluxbox y'a que ca de vrai !   

 

Rien ne t'empêche d'utiliser Fluxbox comme window manager de ton KDE... C'est pas deux trucs qui sont comparables KDE et Flux. Compare éventuellement KWin avec Fluxbox, et là c'est clair que Fluxbox gagne, parceque KWin n'est pas la partie la plus réussie de KDE (attention, un euphémisme se cache dans cette phrase). Mais le reste, ça n'a pas grand chose à voir.

----------

## rk187

TGL vient de m'eclaircir l'esprit: c'est vrai qu'a la base KDE est un DM et Fluxbox un WM. donc l'explication a propos du malaise ressenti avec KDE (voir 1er post) vient du fait qu'apres avoir utilisé un WM , en l'occurence fluxbox, on prend l'habitude d'etre pres de sa machine, aucun élément ne vient nous perturber (assistant config, GUI bourré d'option,  fenêtre multiple, etc...) l'application lancée la plus fréquement est Eterm apres xmms  :Cool:  et tous ce quon veux savoir ce fait par un "cat /truc/machin".

Il faut ce rendre à l'évidence on a pris la pillule rouge...

 :Wink: 

----------

## stephim

Pour ma part, je suis un fervent supporter de la Gnome...

KDE me fait trop penser a Windaube (EUh.. Windows)

ENfin le plaisir que l'on a aussi sous le pingouin est le choix dans les interfaces differenets les unes des autres..

Tout le monde trouve donc son bonheur....

A+

Et longue vie au Tux

----------

## 3.1415

 *Quote:*   

> KDE me fait trop penser a Windaube (EUh.. Windows) 

 

tiens, tu me fais penser à une ligne de mon grub...    :Very Happy: 

----------

## scout

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  *scout wrote:*   Rien ne t'empêche d'utiliser Fluxbox comme window manager de ton KDE... C'est pas deux trucs qui sont comparables KDE et Flux. 

 

Ouais je sais, mais j'esperait que yoyo accroche.

----------

## TGL

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *TGL wrote:*    *scout wrote:*   Rien ne t'empêche d'utiliser Fluxbox comme window manager de ton KDE... C'est pas deux trucs qui sont comparables KDE et Flux.  
> 
> Ouais je sais, mais j'esperait que yoyo accroche.

 

 :Laughing: 

Le pauvre, ça revient tellement souvent qu'il ne va plus savoir ou donner de la tête...

----------

## 3.1415

je propose un nv format des en-tetes de messages sur le forum :

[Sujet] intitule (avancement) {-->yoyo flag<--}

 :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

Mais c'est pas croyable ça !!! On s'absente deux minutes et voila ce qui arrive ...

Puisque c'est comme ça, je retourne me coucher ...

Vous en voulez encore à ce que je vois ... OK, en voici en voila :   :Twisted Evil: 

Pour résumer la pensée de rk187 :

KDE, c'est une nuit de compil et 5 minutes de plaisir   :Rolling Eyes: 

Fluxbox, c'est 5 minutes de compil et une vie de plaisir   :Cool:  

FLUXBOX POWA

 *3.1415 wrote:*   

> [Sujet] intitule (avancement) {-->yoyo flag<--}

 

MDR, ça y est, je suis fiché ... (mais pas faché)  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## J4nus

j'ia une question stupide, mais n'étant pas utlisateur habtiuel de fluxbox je me demandais cmt il était possible de rajouter des icones sur le bureau, des docks et une barre de taches + personnalisées (j'ai vu plusieurs screenshot avec icones+docks+barre de xfce)

c surement très simple mais bon...

----------

## zdra

utilise gnome, c'est mieux. j'écris en petit pcq j'ai peur de me faire banir, je suis cerné par des fluxbosiens... lol

VIVE GNOME oooups ce cri est parti tout seul, j'ai interrait pas pas moisir sur le forum si je tiens à la vie...

----------

## 3.1415

 *Quote:*   

> j'ia une question stupide, mais n'étant pas utlisateur habtiuel de fluxbox je me demandais cmt il était possible de rajouter des icones sur le bureau, des docks et une barre de taches + personnalisées (j'ai vu plusieurs screenshot avec icones+docks+barre de xfce) 

 

la réponse est oui avec fluxter ou fbdesk

----------

## ttgeub

ben comme je suis tout seul à l'utiliser encore sur la planete et surtout sur gentoo : vive fvwm2

----------

## DuF

Oh un sujet à troll !

Alors moi je dis : Vive XFCE

----------

## Yann

ISPF sur MVS c'est le plus fort et le plus robuste!!!

Oups, m'ai trompé de forum   :Very Happy: 

exec cics goback end-exec. -->[]

----------

## scout

[mode je sors]

Vive Xnest, pour pouvoir avoir à la fois Xfce4 Gnome, KDE et fluxbox sur le même desktop

[/mode je sors]

----------

## yuk159

Pour moi suivant les stations et l'humeur c'est : Enlightenment, ion, Gnome, et fluxbox

----------

## cylgalad

Perso, c'est kde ou fluxbox, je déteste gnome grave de chez grave (il y a pire quand même : twm  :Laughing: ) et konqueror commence à vraiment prendre de l'avance (correcteur orthographique intégré : mon rêve depuis des années !).

Là ça devient vraiment un sujet méga-troll !

----------

## 3.1415

pkoi un troll ?

je suis un fluxboxien convaincu, mais ca m'empeche pas de trouver KDE sympa et bien foutu ; si je passe a une totale gentoo (exit windaube), je crois  que je passerai a KDE

----------

## scout

 *3.1415 wrote:*   

> pkoi un troll ?

 

Pour une fois qu'on en a un, on se lache, comme ça après on est soulagés et on peut parler calmement pendant quelques semaines. Le troll est à consommer avec modération, mais contrairement à d'autres choses de la vie n'a pas de conséquences, et on peux donc en abuser parfois, et ça soulage   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## 3.1415

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Le troll est à consommer avec modération, mais contrairement à d'autres choses de la vie n'a pas de conséquences, et on peux donc en abuser parfois, et ça soulage
> 
> 

 

@scout : je vois pas du tout de koi tu veux parler...      :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## rk187

En tout cas je n'suis pas le seul voyez plutot ce post du forum Gentoo Chat : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=134965

Ce qu'il nous faut c'est une these philosophique sur le sujet. Qui s'y colle ?  yoyo peut etre...  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Yann wrote:*   

> ISPF sur MVS c'est le plus fort et le plus robuste!!!

 

Ouais, il a la vie dure ce machin : plus de 20 ans à me le taper !

Faut dire que je n'ai pas vu beaucoup d'alternatives jusqu'ici ...

Et puis RACF me laisse pas trop faire ce que je veux  :Wink: 

----------

## 3.1415

alors moi je comprends rien de ce que tu racontes...     :Sad: 

----------

## ghoti

 *3.1415 wrote:*   

> alors moi je comprends rien de ce que tu racontes...    

 

Tracasse pas : c'est complètement hors sujet : http://mvs.wiu.edu/stumvs/gloss.htm

 :Wink: 

----------

## scout

 *rk187 wrote:*   

> Ce qu'il nous faut c'est une these philosophique sur le sujet

 

Ouais, moi je propose de commencer par une étude épistémologique sur la création des tabs ...

Voilà un début:

La première apparition des tabs remonte à l'antiquité. Fluxède (-287 - -212), savant grec à la fois mathématicien, mongeur et philosophe cherchait désespérément à mieux classer ses nombreux écrits. C'est en remarquant que les pages au bords irréguliers se démarquaient le plus du reste qu'il eu l'idée de les laisser blanches et de les utiliser comme séparateur. Un jour il décida de les découper de manière à former lui même des aspérités, puis à décaler ces extrémités de papier: les onglets étaient nés.

La généralisation de l'écriture de titres sur les onglet ne se fit que bien plus tard. Jusqu'au 11 ème siècle, on écrivait de manière horizontale sur les onglets, en effet, écrire verticalement (faire des lettres normales les unes en dessous des autres) était considéré par le clergé comme diabolique, mais à cause de la faible qualité du papier et des classeurs à anneaux de l'époque, nous n'avons que très peu d'écrits avec onglets, d'ailleurs la plupart ont été arrachés lors de révolutions locales ou la populasse souhaitait désorganiser la comptabilité des seigneurs.

Les exemples les plus anciens d'onglets remontent à Galilée. Ce génie avait pensé non pas à écrire verticalement, comme on pouvait le faire avant avec les lettres les une en dessous des autres, mais de manière normale avec une rotation de -Pi/2. On peux remarquer que ces deux opérations ne commutent pas: l'écriture consiste en une translation vers la droite d'un caractère à chaque caractère, opération qui ne commute pas avec la rotation de -Pi/2 car si on effectue la rotation individuelle des lettres, il faut effectuer une translation vers le bas pour écrire comme on le souhaite, c'est d'ailleurs cette difficulté, ainsi que celle de lire des lettres de travers, qui explique la découverte si tardive de l'écriture tournée sur les onglets.

La où Galilée innove, c'est quand il marie les onglets sur deux niveaux, avec des largeurs différentes. Cette utilisation des onglets s'inscrit d'ailleurs dans le concept de révolution copernicienne défendu par Galilée; en effet, les onglets sont du texte écrit de travers par rapport au texte, mais si l'on tourne le classeur, de Pi/2, ce sont les onglets qui sont écrits correctement, et le texte de travers. On pense à l'heure actuelle que c'est ce constat qui amena Galilée à s'interroger sur la relativité du mouvement et la notion de référentiel.

L'utilisation des onglets commence à se développer de plus en plus mais reste confinée au sphères les plus élevés et les plus instruites de la population, et commence à être réutilisée par le clergé avec la technique de Galilée.

La révolution française marque un coup dur pour les onglets. En 1798 on détruit la plupart des écrits de l'abbaye de Cluny, considérée alors comme le regroupement d'écrits munis d'onglets le plus important en Europe et dans le monde.

Les onglets ne seront réutilisés que plus de deux siècles plus tard par le Dr Arthur Scherbius,  ce qui le conduira au développement d'Enigma.

Intrigués par les onglets, les américains, et en particulier le DARPA, décident de faire travailler plusieurs de leurs laboratoires sur l'utilisation des onglets. Quelques chercheurs du MIT scandalisés par la manière dont on les empêche de gérer imprimantes décident de démissionner, l'un d'entre eux: Stallard M. Richmann, ne gagnant pas suffisamment d'argent avec la vente par correspondance de son éditeur de texte libre, devint professeur à Chalmers University of Technology en Suède où il eu pour élève Henrik Kinnunen. Stallar essayait alors de développer un Window manager 'from scratch' avec les tabs (traduction des onglets en anglais). Il souhaitait que son window manager puisse avoir des tabs sur tous les côtés des fenêtres. Henrik Kinnunen (aka « Fluxgen ») compris que le projet était trop ambitieux et commença plutôt à changer le code de blackbox avec quelques uns de ces amis: Fluxbox était né

----------

